# Magic salt shaker...



## Skye

Something I knocked out tonight. The instructions are in the most recent Woodturning Design Magazine. Works pretty well. It's kinda basic, just wanted to try out the idea.


----------



## VisExp

Very cool Skye.  A couple months ago I saw Nick Cook demo one of those.  They're a neat trick and a real conversation piece.  Did he write the article in Woodturning?


----------



## hewunch

help me understand how it is magic?


----------



## VisExp

hewunch said:


> help me understand how it is magic?



There are no holes in the top :wink:


----------



## Skye

I'm not sure, it's out in the shed, I'll have to check it out. He made his a little different than I did mine. I just used one chunk of wood for the body where he used a couple. I also turned the  inner part like I was making a funnel, then parted it off at the thin end, if that makes any sense. I didnt see the point in gluing the funnel, backwards, to a waste block.

Next time I do it I'll have to take some pics and make a tutorial for my method.


----------



## Glenn McCullough

The article was done by Billie Harding and Dennis liggett and, I might add, very well written, photographed and illustrated. I may try one tomorrow.


----------



## spiritwoodturner

Dennis Liggett demo'd at our Turner's Meeting last month, and I wish he would have done that instead of twists, which I doubt I'll ever do. That looks like a fun little project.

Skye, do let us know what you did to streamline it. I'd love to see a tutorial on that. Looks like a nice gift for someone. You did a nice job on it!

Dale


----------



## Skye

I'm going to make a real photo tutorial on this, but here's a basic markup:

1. Take a piece of stock and turn it between centers. Put a tenon on each side for a 4 jaw chuck.

2. part down the center, stop lathe, twist halves apart.

3. Using a forstner, hole cutting bit, whatever, cut a 2" wide hole, about an inch deep.

4. Dome the hole you just drilled. Shape the outside of the body, shape the top and part off. Make the total depth 2" at the peak.

5. Reverse chuck it, I used the smaller jaws, doesn't really matter if you mar the inner walls because nobody will ever see it. Clean the top of the shaker, add chattermarks, inlays, whatever. Sand the body.

6. Mount the other blank. Drill a 1/8" hole through it, at least 2" deep. Start turning a funnel in it. Sand this pretty smoothly.

7. Remove the material outside the funnel. Make sure you keep a bit for the foot of the shaker, also make a 2" wide step that will fit snugly inside the shaker. You should make these walls somewhat thin, but there's not need to get crazy. Just make sure you get smooth sweeping walls, nicely sanded, so the salt can ride up the walls when shaken. Part off so that the distance from the part and the shoulder that stops at the foot is about 1 5/8" total. That should leave you with about 3/8" from the top of the funnel to the peak of the dome.

8. Glue them together.


----------



## papaturner

Great job,Skye. I think I`ll wait for your tutorial, then give it a shot.:biggrin:


----------



## nwcatman

if you glue the two halves together (#8), how do you fill the shaker? bottom filling seems would be super slow.


----------



## Skye

You'd be surprised how fast it fills through that little hole.

I think the hole may be a tiiiiiiiny bit too big and too much salt tends to come out.


----------



## MarkHix

Great job.  I marked that article as something else to try.  The history of it was also pretty interesting.  They sit flat on the table/shelf so bugs cannot get in.


----------



## ranchonodinero

Or like this: www.jaxturners.org/tech/Magic%20Salt%20Shaker.pdf
Looks pretty cool! But I'm concerned about the salt eating bugs you guys have over in East Texas!


----------



## Glenn McCullough

Ok, thats it, I'm making one Tomorrow, nice sketch, Skye.  I know a guy who made a really nice one, but made the hole too big, so he made a plug for it, works really good to keep the salt in during tranporting for show....wouldnt need the plug at home if you like as much salt as I do.


----------



## woodale

Too Cool!  So sad I'm over 600 miles from my lathe

Dale


----------



## Skye

ranchonodinero said:


> Or like this: www.jaxturners.org/tech/Magic%20Salt%20Shaker.pdf
> Looks pretty cool! But I'm concerned about the salt eating bugs you guys have over in East Texas!



That looks a lot like the way I did mine. Never thought about inserting the funnel into the body so you can't see any of that piece of wood. Not a bad idea, opens up a few more designs.


----------



## nwcatman

would it work for pepper too?


----------



## Glenn McCullough

My guess is, yes, but you may have to make the hole in the bottom a bit bigger to get the pepper out. (does that sound right, like it could hurt?).



nwcatman said:


> would it work for pepper too?


----------



## ranchonodinero

What kind of finish are you using?  Do you finish the inside?


----------



## Glenn McCullough

no finish on the inside, thats the beauty of this project, if you suck at inside hollowing, it doesnt show, but can affect the flow of salt if it is really rough. You can use any finish on the outside.



ranchonodinero said:


> What kind of finish are you using?  Do you finish the inside?


----------



## holmqer

Skye said:


> Something I knocked out tonight. The instructions are in the most recent Woodturning magazine. Works pretty well. It's kinda basic, just wanted to try out the idea.



This is driving me nuts, I remember reading the article, I have a subscription to Woodturning, but can't seem to find the article.


----------



## Glenn McCullough

It is on page 54-57 of the newest, spring 2009 issue.
Hope this helps



holmqer said:


> This is driving me nuts, I remember reading the article, I have a subscription to Woodturning, but can't seem to find the article.


----------



## holmqer

oobak said:


> It is on page 54-57 of the newest, spring 2009 issue.
> Hope this helps



Ah! I just figured it out, I have subs to both Woodturning and Woodturning Design, and was looking in Woodturning.


----------



## patharris

Looks like a fun project Skye.  Was the original write up in Woodturning or  Woodturn Desgn Magizine?  Great job or providing the "How To"  insturctions.  Hope you'll come back to our Carolina Penturners soon.
Pat
Lexington, SC


----------



## Fred

I like the design of the 'shaker' as it also seems to prevent all the salt that can (and will) get out if ever it gets knocked over at the table. Ya know accidents do seem to happen around us turners ever so often!

And is it not a proven thing that bad luck follows one that spills their salt? 

Very nice article ya did for us all. Thanks!


----------



## Skye

patharris said:


> Looks like a fun project Skye.  Was the original write up in Woodturning or  Woodturn Desgn Magizine?



Woodturning Design Magazine. Sorry about that!


----------

